# Confused Cops Swarm Woman After Birth, I can't believe this story!



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

KETTERING, Ohio Mar 31, 2005 — A woman rushing to a hospital to give birth hit a few stops along the way first at a gas station where she delivered the baby herself, then when confused police ordered her out of the car at gunpoint.

Debbie Coleman, whose 3- and 4-year-old daughters were asleep in the back seat, pulled over at a gas station just after midnight Tuesday.

"I asked if she needed help, and she just leaned back in the seat, hollered a little, and I looked down and there was the baby's head," said station co-owner Lloyd Goff, who was alerted to the emergency at pump No. 7 by a customer.

Goff said Coleman "threw her leg over the steering wheel, groaned once, and the rest of the baby came out.

"She caught that baby, put it to her chest, gave me a look, like, 'I gotta go,' closed the door, put the van in gear and away she went."

A customer at the gas station in suburban Dayton tried to give police a heads-up about Coleman's situation, but a mix-up involving the license plate number had them thinking the van was stolen.

As officers went looking for her, Coleman headed for the hospital, naked below the waist and with the baby boy in her arm. His umbilical cord was still attached.

"I kept pulling over, making sure (the baby) was all right, breathing," she said.

Meanwhile, police had straightened out the license plate issue. But another caller mistakenly reported someone trying to throw a baby from a van.

Coleman said she noticed several cruisers following her before one cut her off. With guns drawn, officers ordered her out of the van with her hands up.

"I opened the door and said, 'I just had a baby' and just let them see everything," she said.

Officers sent Coleman on and let the hospital know she was coming.

Coleman was discharged Wednesday. Her 6-pound, 8-ounce son, Richard Lee Coleman Jr., remained in intensive care.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow and yuck is all I have to say


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

wow
that must have sucked


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They forgot to add that after the cops gave her a heart attack from the drawn guns they yelled april fools.   :lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

man that sucks, really does suck why wouldnt the lady stay home and call a ambulance? serisouly...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

lol...maybe you should ask her, Mal


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

*why didn't u stay home and call ambulance?*

*Cuz i am blonde*

* o understandable*


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

Sadly....many people don't call an ambulance cause the cost of them is so high and not often covered by health insurance. But really, being a woman who has had a couple babies, sometimes it is hard to tell just how close you are to giving birth, I wouldn't have been at the hospital with my daughter if I hadn't gone for something else, and had her 45 minutes later, and she was my first! Although, the lady really should have stayed at the gas station and waited for someone to drive her, what she did was a danger to herself, her children, and all of the other drivers on the road. While she is to be commended on the birth, she is to be lectured for her dangerous drive.


----------

